# query regarding renewal of critical skills visa



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi friends.. i need some help.. my critical skills visa which was initially issued in december 2015 is valid till december 2016. i gt an employment offer. and its a permanent offer. the problem is, as my passport was issued in the year 2010 it is valid till 25 of november 2020. where as in the home affairs website they say "A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment " now how do i figure this is out? if i get a permanent offer, though my passport is valid till 2020 ( 4 years 4 months from now) will i still get 5 years visa r would i get it fr 4 years 4 months? iam totally confused. please help me. also i would like to know how to apply ( wt process to follow ) fr renewal of ur visa is it : 1 Department of Home Affairs - Proof of compliance in respect of the conditions endorsed on your Critical Skills work visa / Quota work visa this or Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas this link?? kindly guide me. help would b appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------

